# Matt Chester Frames - Buyer Beware



## gruppo (Nov 14, 2004)

A four year wait and no frame. I'll start by saying Matt Chester and I were friends, and the relationship between our two cycling businesses was positive. In 2008 I visited Matt's shop and ordered and paid for a frame. He assured me it would be ready the next spring. Per Matt's specifications, I also ordered a hand-made fork and stem from another builder, and a custom head-badge that was sent to Matt for installation. Two and a half years passed by with minimal communications but always numerous assurances that the frame was ready to ship. 

After enduring years of good natured ribbing from many in the bicycling industry, I was finally fed up and requested a refund in August 2011. I received a token partial refund in October, but nothing since. The ribbing and head shaking continued at NAHBS in Sacramento, and I've finally abandoned all hope. 

So, I'm out the remainder of the frame's total cost, the funds sent to install the head-badge & ship the frame, and the expense of the fork, stem, and head-badge. Had I dealt with a trustworthy and responsible builder, and there are dozens in North America, I could have been enjoying my bike for the past three years, instead of wasting a lot of money and time.

I don't advise anyone doing business with Matt Chester, but if you must, I recommend you consider involving a Canadian attorney.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, its a real bummer to put your money, hopes, dreams into a custom frame and not get it. I couldnt imagin.

Check out Standard Bykes (google) they can make you a custom frame, at a reasonable price (under 1,000$ last time I checked), they do awsome work and use True Temper tubesets (I assume you want steel)?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/matt-chester-714775.html

Pages and pages of pain....


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

While I don't advocate this, if it was me after 4 years I'd be ding this. Plus interset and inflation.


----------



## lowestbarone (Nov 10, 2011)

4 years - is that all? 

Shouldn't be many potential buyers to be wary ATM since Matt isn't currently taking orders (unless you are in the market for random museum metalwork) - said he is going to make good on his backlog first.

Once he can commit to new customers he might be able to build a decent reputation for delivery - best wishes to all of those who can help him do that.

Keep an eye on the thread mentioned above - I for one will post back there if I receive my frame. Could be more than an eon in the end for me, since I threw another spanner in the spokes a few weeks ago.

_"Time is but the stream I go fishing in..."_


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

jeffgothro said:


> Check out Standard Bykes (google) they can make you a custom frame, at a reasonable price (under 1,000$ last time I checked), they do awsome work and use True Temper tubesets (I assume you want steel)?


Standard is a legendary bmx frame maker that is one of the few left that still makes frames domestically. i see they have been dabbling in mountain bikes lately. if I was going for a custom frame, this would be one of my first choices. if they could somehow make it look like a translucent red 29" Paul Osicka _Tao of Ground_ circa 1996, I think i would pee my pants.

Standard Byke Company


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> if they could somehow make it look like a translucent red 29" Paul Osicka _Tao of Ground_ circa 1996, I think i would pee my pants.
> 
> Standard Byke Company


 I'm sure they can, give them a call, if fact, tell them I sent you, Rick or there desk-boy (I forget his name) should know me or heard of me. I love there products too, but I've always been a pain in Standards ass because first they killed the STA - then brought it back all refined and light weight - I dont know, its just a pet peave of mine, but, I would rather see the STA or at least offerd the option of an original STA right down to the 8lb frame weight. Granted, you'll need to make for 14mm drop-outs and mid-BB, but keep everything else the same. The pet peave is, I just dont feel the NEW STA's do justice to the old WATERFORD STA's. My 0.2 cents.

P.S. If you google "STANDARD STA 500" my old Standard is #1 result (sold - I retired bmx)

1997 STA

Period correct
Original standard seatpost, standard stem (not pictured), standard 4 pc strip bars, standard fork w/ 990 mounts


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

FOUR years!?!? GMAFB WWII didn't even take four years.

Sue the [email protected]#$% for the money he owes you and move on. If he doesn't pay you, put as lien on his property. 

Seriously dude. Four YEARS.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> FOUR years!?!? GMAFB WWII didn't even take four years.
> 
> Sue the [email protected]#$% for the money he owes you and move on. If he doesn't pay you, put as lien on his property.
> 
> Seriously dude. Four YEARS.


He has exiled himself to Canadia. Someone mentioned that he may not have a visa, hint, hint.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

that's sad. i corresponded with him years ago about a frame but never followed through. 

i get the impression he's a bit more of an eccentric with diverse interests than a businessman. 

long ago, he gave a really insightful interview and discussion on SS riding, frames, and philosophy on the original SS mtr board hosted by terminanut. 

anyone with one of his frames should treasure it.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

In all of these Chester threads no one has yet to explain why his frames were so treasured and special in the first place. I'm really curious as to what made these frames so distinct. What did he know that no one else seems too?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

If you're looking for a custom titanium frame, take a look at Vertigo Cycles. He does amazing work, can customize just about anything, has great details, and still uses American materials.

Vertigo Cycles :: Home


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

I sold a friend to a MC fame in Flagstaff back in 2003, he paid in full and still does not have his money back or a frame.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Don't forget all of us who were screwed on our subscriptions to the apparently nonexistent "700see".


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Saddle Up said:


> In all of these Chester threads no one has yet to explain why his frames were so treasured and special in the first place. I'm really curious as to what made these frames so distinct.


Exclusivity. Custom frames are much more desirable when they're built by an unreachable weirdo living in a hillbilly shack deep in the woods.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Saddle Up said:


> In all of these Chester threads no one has yet to explain why his frames were so treasured and special in the first place. I'm really curious as to what made these frames so distinct. What did he know that no one else seems too?


Apparently he doesn't make frames, butnhe knows how to get dudes to part with their money. Git that down real good.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Zombie thread alert.
I still ride the piss out of mine.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Zombie thread reply:










... your Chester has disc brakes?!!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

OH>>>MY>>>GOD it does...!!!!!!!!!! At least they're cable pull. 


itsdoable said:


> Zombie thread reply:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheFastestEddie (Feb 23, 2021)

gruppo said:


> A four year wait and no frame. I'll start by saying Matt Chester and I were friends, and the relationship between our two cycling businesses was positive. In 2008 I visited Matt's shop and ordered and paid for a frame. He assured me it would be ready the next spring. Per Matt's specifications, I also ordered a hand-made fork and stem from another builder, and a custom head-badge that was sent to Matt for installation. Two and a half years passed by with minimal communications but always numerous assurances that the frame was ready to ship.
> 
> After enduring years of good natured ribbing from many in the bicycling industry, I was finally fed up and requested a refund in August 2011. I received a token partial refund in October, but nothing since. The ribbing and head shaking continued at NAHBS in Sacramento, and I've finally abandoned all hope.
> 
> ...





banks said:


> I sold a friend to a MC fame in Flagstaff back in 2003, he paid in full and still does not have his money back or a frame.


Surely you guys have gotten your frames by now!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

TheFastestEddie said:


> Surely you guys have gotten your frames by now!


Nope, not going to happen. And the people I personally know that were shorted have moved on.


----------

